# Mike Tyson vs. Roy Jones Jr. fight results, highlights: Legends fight to a draw in exhibition match



## CrippleThreat (Nov 29, 2020)

> Ahead of Saturday's exhibition fight between boxing legends Mike Tyson and Roy Jones Jr., it was impossible to predict what would happen in the ring. At a combined 105 years of age and with uncertainty over the rules ahead of the event, an already unpredictable situation felt even harder to figure out. But once the men got in the ring, they went as hard as could be asked for over eight, two-minute rounds leading to a split draw on the WBC-assigned judges scorecards.
> 
> The fight was rough and tumble, with only one or two punches being thrown by either man in most exchanges before the fighters would clinch and work short punches until broken up by referee Ray Corona. Tyson would occasionally land his trademark left hooks at distance as Jones showed flashes of his old style, dancing and showboating in between popping off no-look jabs.
> 
> ...


article - archive

Tyson vs. Jones scorecard, live coverage​
ROUND12345678TOTALTyson10109101099976Jones99109910101076



> Tyson said he is "good with" the draw.
> 
> Jones says he's never satisfied with a draw but said Tyson is strong and everything he hit with hurt.



I'm glad to hear that Mike still has some hunger in him.


----------



## The Real Me (Nov 29, 2020)

Sometimes I think about how Tyson’s first fight started because a bully ripped the head off of one of his pigeons.


----------



## surprisemfka (Nov 29, 2020)

Youtube seems to be taking down the full fight videos, here it is split into 4 parts (approx 35 mins total, last clip is just the post fight commentary and interviews):








						Streamable Video
					

Watch this video on Streamable.




					streamable.com
				











						Streamable Video
					

Watch this video on Streamable.




					streamable.com
				











						Streamable Video
					

Watch this video on Streamable.




					streamable.com
				











						Streamable Video
					

Watch this video on Streamable.




					streamable.com


----------

